# Ariens Platinum 30



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I think this is an awesome machine. I owned it for 3 years. It has the auto turn and hand warmers. 

One thing I dislike about it is the headlight, It shines in my eyes when I use it. So I painted the headlight black then I added a set of lights that work as they should. I also removed the skids and added my custom wheels up front. The blower rolls now so the auto turn works much better. Plus they don't wear down and my scraper bar stays set.

Well, other than a few minor issues with it I love the machine. No issues otherwise. Plenty strong and it does a great cleaning job. I added the Ariens snow cab when it's really messy out. I have used that a few times.

The one on the left is the 30 incher


----------

